# Hilfe mit SATA festplatten (komisches knacken)



## NBO (11. Mai 2004)

Ich hab da ein ganz großes Problem mit meinen SATA Festplatten.Ich habe die Spinpoint 160 GB und 80 GB von Samsung und als Betriebssystem habe ich Windows XP Professional. Jetzt mein Problem. Wenn ich bei mir ein Spiel starte bleibt er  für 3-4 Sekunden einfach hängen, dann geht es für 20-25 sekiunden weier bis er wieder stehen bleibt.... usw. Mit dem stehen bleiben des Bildes (tons) verbunden ist ein knacken das  sehr wahrscheinlich von meinen Festplatten kommt . Ich habe die Festplatten schon ein halbes Jahr und erst seid 2 Wochen  hab ich diesen Fehler. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt . 
Könnte das durch Überhitzung kommen ? 
Ich hab alle neuen Treiber drauf und alle Updates die es gibt. Selbst die Alten hatte ich schon drauf.
Ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe.

mfg nbo


----------



## Goofman (11. Mai 2004)

Hi nbo

Seit wann hast du diese Treiber denn drauf?
Hast du auch nen neuen Chipsatztreiber installiert?
Die Treiber richtig installiert? Also die alten erst deinstalliert, neu gestartet und dann die neuen drauf?

Mfg Goofman


----------



## NBO (13. Mai 2004)

Ja die neuen hab ich erst seit dem ich das Problem habe drauf und ich habs auch so gemacht mit deinstallieren  .......  (hab ja sogar formatiert) Die neusten chipsatz treiber hab ich auch drauf. Also daran liegts nicht. Aber es gibt jetzt auch eine Wende und zwar hab ich meine Festplatte senkrecht hingestellt neben meinen Rechner ... dann geht alles aber sobald ich sie einbaue gehts wieder nicht     Sehr merkwürdig wie ich finde. 
Produktionsfehler  o.ä.?


----------



## Goofman (16. Mai 2004)

Hi NBO

Wo hast du sie denn im Gehäuse normalerweise montiert?
Über bzw in der Nähe des Netzteils oder einer Wasserpumpe?
Dann könnte es durch die erzeugten Magnetfelder kommen.

Mfg NIky


----------

